# Tree identification



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

I just bought a home and there are some trees I know nothing about. Please help
The first 4 pictures are the same tree, the next 2 pictures are a second tree. Also an apple tree picture if you know what kind of apples and some mushrooms. Thanks!!!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

The first two trees are crab apples, I have no idea what variety, nor can I tell on the apple tree. I don't attempt to ID mushrooms from pictures on a forum but would guess that if proper research is done it might make you happy. Start by looking up sulfur shelf fungi.


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Those tiny cherry looking things are crab apples??? Huh


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like a tree full of jelly to me!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont think those are crabapples , they look like the fruit set by ornamental trees ( made for no fruit landscaping )


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Medlar? :shrug:


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

The red fruits are definitely crabapples. Possibly malus "Redbird" or "Brandywine" variety judging by the shade of dark red. They are too dark a maroon-red to be "Red Jewel" which typically is a bright ruby red in color.

Look at the chart here, http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/garden/07424.html it lists many of the various crabapples and their identifiers by color and shape of the flowers, leaves and fruits so that might help you identify your crabapples.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

You can always graft over them if you don't find a use for them.


----------

